# AFI - Opinions on cinematography track



## lite1 (Aug 14, 2010)

1) Faculty seem strong for this track.  Would love to hear of experience of any who are in the track, or from those who are at AFI and have friends doing the cinematography track.

2) Chapman also seems to be fairly strong in cinematography (director of photography area) but it seems like most grad program have their strength for screen writers, directors, or production with many of the other professional roles taking a back seat.  Does that seem like an accurate but over simplified perspective?

Thanks for cutting my learning curve.


----------

